
Music Hijacks Our Perception of Time (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/9/time/how-music-hijacks-our-perception-of-time
======
purplezooey
_Similarly, consumers spend 38 percent more time in the grocery store when the
background music is slow._

and 90 percent less if it's "80s Sad Hits", like it usually is.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7166908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7166908)

~~~
PullJosh
There's a time joke in here somewhere, I just can't quite nail it down...

~~~
johnhenry
What did the clock say to the metronome?

------
Alterlife
As /r/showerthoughts once put it:

Art is how we decorate space, music is how we decorate time.

------
matchagaucho
Interesting article, although I'd argue that Performers have _far_ more
influence on time perception than Composers.

------
throwmeback
And I'm very grateful for that!

